# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  get rid of that water bowl !!!!

## Dr. Matt

Well its been a while now and i thought i would give an update on my Awesome decision to GET RID OF THE NASTY WATER BOWL.  Mr Pickles is Over 8 inches now and is doing great!  Many said that i was not smart but how wrong they are.  I only have to clean the substrate in his cage about once every 3 months.  He NEVER goes to the bathroom in his cage anymore.  It was kaos at my house for a couple weeks with the kids getting the flu and then i finally got it and i totally forgot to feed him.  Yesterday he started croaking and croaking and croaking.  He never did that before and so i quickly unthawed some Num-numms for him.  the instant i put him in his feeding tank (different than  his home tank) He immediately pooped and peed. I cleaned it up and then He ate with gusto. after his meal i filled that tank up with about 2 inches of luk-warm declorinated water and he took his usual after dinner soak for an hour or so.  I love NOT having to clean nasty waterbowls or filterpads of water features anymore, plus He is the most colorful and beautiful Pixie i have ever seen.  And yes he does bite!  (:

----------


## Kelsieb

> Well its been a while now and i thought i would give an update on my Awesome decision to GET RID OF THE NASTY WATER BOWL.  Mr Pickles is Over 8 inches now and is doing great!  Many said that i was not smart but how wrong they are.  I only have to clean the substrate in his cage about once every 3 months.  He NEVER goes to the bathroom in his cage anymore.  It was kaos at my house for a couple weeks with the kids getting the flu and then i finally got it and i totally forgot to feed him.  Yesterday he started croaking and croaking and croaking.  He never did that before and so i quickly unthawed some Num-numms for him.  the instant i put him in his feeding tank (different than  his home tank) He immediately pooped and peed. I cleaned it up and then He ate with gusto. after his meal i filled that tank up with about 2 inches of luk-warm declorinated water and he took his usual after dinner soak for an hour or so.  I love NOT having to clean nasty waterbowls or filterpads of water features anymore, plus He is the most colorful and beautiful Pixie i have ever seen.  And yes he does bite!  (:


Your male frog looks like any other male pixie frog, my two included and they are provided the choice of a water bowl. Mine also eat with gusto, one even lunges out of his cage to try and eat my hand if I am to slow with providing food during feeding time. Water bowls are not hard to clean out so I don't know why you keep acting as though it's comparable to running a marathon. IMO, not providing a water bowl because you think it's to hard to clean out is lazy of you and not fair to your frog.

----------


## Dr. Matt

> Your male frog looks like any other male pixie frog, my two included and they are provided the choice of a water bowl. Mine also eat with gusto, one even lunges out of his cage to try and eat my hand if I am to slow with providing food during feeding time. Water bowls are not hard to clean out so I don't know why you keep acting as though it's comparable to running a marathon. IMO, not providing a water bowl because you think it's to hard to clean out is lazy of you and not fair to your frog.


Pictures?  anyone can say what ever they like but  a picture says a thousand words.  lets see your colorful pixies.

----------


## Kelsieb

> Pictures?  anyone can say what ever they like but  a picture says a thousand words.  lets see your colorful pixies.


All mine are under 2 years old but here they are! All three. First pic is my 4 month old male Cujo, second is my 9 month old female Pixie, third is my 1 year old male Senor. Senor was always a darker baby but my female was always a bright one and just keeps getting brighter with age. Cujo is fairly bright too but has gotten brighter recently after a growth spurt. I'm beginning to think color has to do with genetics and not just environment, which is why I think your claim that removing a water dish is making your pixie more colorful is untrue. Color can be influenced by lighting, diet, genetics, mood, etc. in other reptiles/amphibians so why not in pixies? Forcing your frog to live without a water source is cruel, IMO. Your frog has no choice and no voice which is why, as keepers, we must put aside what we want and wish and do what is best for our critters. You depriving your frog of a water dish to try and get attention is despicable!

Also, a quick google search shows many other older male pixies are the exact same color as yours and I imagine they are provided with water dishes since no one in their right mind would deprive a frog of water.

----------


## Dr. Matt

> All mine are under 2 years old but here they are! All three. First pic is my 4 month old male Cujo, second is my 9 month old female Pixie, third is my 1 year old male Senor. Senor was always a darker baby but my female was always a bright one and just keeps getting brighter with age. Cujo is fairly bright too but has gotten brighter recently after a growth spurt. I'm beginning to think color has to do with genetics and not just environment, which is why I think your claim that removing a water dish is making your pixie more colorful is untrue. Color can be influenced by lighting, diet, genetics, mood, etc. in other reptiles/amphibians so why not in pixies? Forcing your frog to live without a water source is cruel, IMO. Your frog has no choice and no voice which is why, as keepers, we must put aside what we want and wish and do what is best for our critters. You depriving your frog of a water dish to try and get attention is despicable!
> 
> Also, a quick google search shows many other older male pixies are the exact same color as yours and I imagine they are provided with water dishes since no one in their right mind would deprive a frog of water.


i have been doing my routine as long as your frogs are old.  Back in the day, when i had all kinds of "extra time",  i would have not cared about the extra maintenance time for water features of a frog but now there is no such thing as extra time.  So i found a way that not only works but, according to you, gives the same result as all the other frogs on the internet without all the extra maintenance time.  That is Great IMO.  Opinions dont ever matter, its the results that make a difference.  The results i have, prove that water features are optional and unnecessary.  For everyone with "time to burn" my results dont matter, and that is fine IMO.

----------


## Kelsieb

> i have been doing my routine as long as your frogs are old.  Back in the day, when i had all kinds of "extra time",  i would have not cared about the extra maintenance time for water features of a frog but now there is no such thing as extra time.  So i found a way that not only works but, according to you, gives the same result as all the other frogs on the internet without all the extra maintenance time.  That is Great IMO.  Opinions dont ever matter, its the results that make a difference.  The results i have, prove that water features are optional and unnecessary.  For everyone with "time to burn" my results dont matter, and that is fine IMO.


So you admit that you are depriving your frogs of a water bowl because you don't have the time for cleaning out the bowls. Perhaps you shouldn't have the frogs if you are so busy that you can't take 8-10 minutes a day/every other day to clean out a water bowl. Just because your routine has been done for a long time doesn't mean it is the right way for your animals. Bullfighting has been done for a long time but anyone with a heart knows that's no way to treat bulls. Options DO matter because your frog only has what you give him and can't complain. You are taking away his options because you are lazy and now you are trying to convince newbies to do it too, that to me is despicable, selfish and cruel of you not only to the frogs who's lives are in your hands but to the newbies who don't know better and come here for guidance!

----------


## Dr. Matt

> So you admit that you are depriving your frogs of a water bowl because you don't have the time for cleaning out the bowls. Perhaps you shouldn't have the frogs if you are so busy that you can't take 8-10 minutes a day/every other day to clean out a water bowl. Just because your routine has been done for a long time doesn't mean it is the right way for your animals. Bullfighting has been done for a long time but anyone with a heart knows that's no way to treat bulls. Options DO matter because your frog only has what you give him and can't complain. You are taking away his options because you are lazy and now you are trying to convince newbies to do it too, that to me is despicable, selfish and cruel of you not only to the frogs who's lives are in your hands but to the newbies who don't know better and come here for guidance!


Calm Down!!!  I am Not depriving water for him to sustain life!  a water feature is unnecessay IF you provide constantly moist substrate for him.  If you provide a water bowl you better be cleaning it EVERYDAY or you will have problems!  that is a fact.  I also agree that bullfighting is wrong and that is why it is illegal in the U.S.A.

----------


## Kelsieb

> Calm Down!!!  I am Not depriving water for him to sustain life!  a water feature is unnecessay IF you provide constantly moist substrate for him.  If you provide a water bowl you better be cleaning it EVERYDAY or you will have problems!  that is a fact.  I also agree that bullfighting is wrong and that is why it is illegal in the U.S.A.


A moist substrate is provided for my frogs, but I have two that spend nearly all day in their water dishes by choice. Perhaps that is why your crazy idea really gets on my nerves, my boys love their water dishes and I can't even think of depriving them of such a necessary thing. You are being selfish to your frogs needs because you want to save time, that also irritates me because that is outright laziness. I do clean my frogs water dishes everyday because my animals needs come first. It also really irritates me that you are encouraging newbies to do this dumb risky stuff to gain attention for yourself.

I just thought of something, above you claimed to own many pixie frogs yet all we hear about on FF is Mr. Pickles, where are all these other wonderfully colored water dishless pixie frogs?

----------


## Carlos

This issue has been beaten to death in similar threads.  If you gentleman continue with flame war I'll lock this thread up faster than you can imagine  :EEK!:  .

----------


## Dr. Matt

> A moist substrate is provided for my frogs, but I have two that spend nearly all day in their water dishes by choice. Perhaps that is why your crazy idea really gets on my nerves, my boys love their water dishes and I can't even think of depriving them of such a necessary thing. You are being selfish to your frogs needs because you want to save time, that also irritates me because that is outright laziness. I do clean my frogs water dishes everyday because my animals needs come first. It also really irritates me that you are encouraging newbies to do this dumb risky stuff to gain attention for yourself.
> 
> I just thought of something, above you claimed to own many pixie frogs yet all we hear about on FF is Mr. Pickles, where are all these other wonderfully colored water dishless pixie frogs?


You are getting upset over NOTHING!  I am not telling you to change anything or losing my mind over you not practicing what i am preaching.  I am presenting a way that works!  whether you like that or not.  it works!  your qoute was "_Perhaps you shouldn't have the frogs if you are so busy that you can't take 8-10 minutes a day/every other day to clean out a water bowl_" All i said was If you have a water dish you better be cleaning it everyday or you will have problems.  I hope newbies try what i have done!  that is the whole reason i take time to write about my successes.  My way is just common sense!    I only have Mr. Pickles i never wrote that i have multiple frogs.  I have had many frogs threw the years though and never lost one.   On a different note,  it looks like you are wanting to breed your frogs.  That is awesome!!  For breeding your water feature is a must.  Make sure to put up pics when you have babies.  I wish you all the best!

----------


## Kelsieb

> You are getting upset over NOTHING!  I am not telling you to change anything or losing my mind over you not practicing what i am preaching.  I am presenting a way that works!  whether you like that or not.  it works!  your qoute was "_Perhaps you shouldn't have the frogs if you are so busy that you can't take 8-10 minutes a day/every other day to clean out a water bowl_" All i said was If you have a water dish you better be cleaning it everyday or you will have problems.  I hope newbies try what i have done!  that is the whole reason i take time to write about my successes.  My way is just common sense!    I only have Mr. Pickles i never wrote that i have multiple frogs.  I have had many frogs threw the years though and never lost one.   On a different note,  it looks like you are wanting to breed your frogs.  That is awesome!!  For breeding your water feature is a must.  Make sure to put up pics when you have babies.  I wish you all the best!


I have no plans to breed my frogs. I bought three unsexed babies and one happened to be female. I thought you had stated you had multiple frogs, my mistake and apologies. I will cease on both threads since Mentat asked. 

By the way Mentat, I am a girl  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Matt

> I have no plans to breed my frogs. I bought three unsexed babies and one happened to be female. I thought you had stated you had multiple frogs, my mistake and apologies. I will cease on both threads since Mentat asked. 
> 
> By the way Mentat, I am a girl


Well since you have these frogs now whats stopping you from trying to breed them?  It would be exciting to try.  Maybe an albino would come out and BAM you just made $5000.00 or more. (:

----------


## Carlos

> ...By the way Mentat, I am a girl


Sorry Miss Kelsieb; hard to tell from name  :Smile:  !

----------


## Kelsieb

> Well since you have these frogs now whats stopping you from trying to breed them?  It would be exciting to try.  Maybe an albino would come out and BAM you just made $5000.00 or more. (:


I care more about my frogs welfare and life verses any money I could possibly make off of them! Surely you know how dangerous and costly breeding these frogs is with the hormone injections and such. Even without the hormones they could still die during brumation. I know that to you your frogs are simply part of your 'collection' but mine are valued pets. I also have the belief that just because it has the equipment intact doesn't mean it MUST reproduce.

----------


## Dr. Matt

just thought i would give an update.    The decision i made to take out the water bowl was THE BEST!!!  Mr. Pickles is now 2 1/2 years old and looks better than ever.  He is HUGE and Very Colorful!  He is always healthy and ready to eat!  The whole family loves Mr. Pickles!

----------


## MuchoTaco

I found that my toads tend to use the same spot to hide in so I removed all the dirt and made a artificial lawn with great stuff to build up the area I wanted and left the dirt where they hid. Let me tell you it is so much better, no worries about mold or over saturated soil, plus I don't have to do as many water changes to their water dish.

----------

